# 2005 Sentra 1.8s



## Hmmm... (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm in the process of buying an 05 1.8s special edition and curious as to what a good price would be to aim for while negotiating. The dealer has told me the sticker price is 15,900 for the 5 speed I want. I am also planning on going w/a company they work w/to install a sunroof w/lifetime warranty which should be an additional 700-800$. That will put me at a sticker price of around 16,700. Not counting any incentives like cash back options, etc.. what would be a reasonable amount to talk them down from this? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I got my GXE for 12,900 back in 2001. It's essentially the same car. You shouldn't pay more than 13,500 for it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

and an all new sentra comes out this fall, 13500 sounds like a reasonable price, hell, with rebates maybe 13 even...


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

No more than 13.5. Anything over it you are getting screwed.

John


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Invoice is 12.7
Retail is 13.3
Blue Boon it 13.0

Drive away with it for 13, considering the new design is comming, you can do that.


----------



## sdkid (Mar 16, 2005)

I bought an '04 Sentra 1.8s with

Road Trip Package (upgraded stereo, leather steering wheel wrap, cruise)
and Automatic Transmission.

That was $12,450 last May. 



sdkid


----------



## Hmmm... (Mar 15, 2005)

well from seeing all the posts saying around 13 or 13.5, I think I did good at getting them down to 13,300. It should be here today, cant wait to go pick it up. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## sdkid (Mar 16, 2005)

BTW...

I used CarsDirect.com to get my price. I told the dealer the CarsDirect price and they actually went below it. That was at Corona Nissan in Corona California.


----------



## Just A Noobie (Mar 18, 2005)

I can't sell you anything because I don't know how to use the classified forum.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

Hmmm... said:


> well from seeing all the posts saying around 13 or 13.5, I think I did good at getting them down to 13,300. It should be here today, cant wait to go pick it up. Thanks again for the advice.


did you get one?


----------



## dieseldycke (Mar 21, 2005)

*need help with sentra 1.8S deal*

i need help from you guys, unlike many of you here im not an expert and never shopped around first before going to the dealer... i was priced $19,700.00, total vehicle price = additional dealer mark-up... when i got home with my new car, i knew i was killed at the dealer's and when i checked the pricings online... oh my God!!! i was so ripped off... what can i still possibly do after signing the contract and all that??? pls help me, im gonna get committed for 66 months with this pricing... reply your inputs pls... or even better, have it emailed to me at [email protected]
pls... pls... pls..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

dieseldycke said:


> i need help from you guys, unlike many of you here im not an expert and never shopped around first before going to the dealer... i was priced $19,700.00, total vehicle price = additional dealer mark-up... when i got home with my new car, i knew i was killed at the dealer's and when i checked the pricings online... oh my God!!! i was so ripped off... what can i still possibly do after signing the contract and all that??? pls help me, im gonna get committed for 66 months with this pricing... reply your inputs pls... or even better, have it emailed to me at [email protected]
> pls... pls... pls..


you.. got... screwed... the sticker for that car is 16 or so, how did you pay 19700...? you are going to be stuck...


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Clarify. Is that a sales price or a final cost with financing? I'm not going to re-iterate that if you have to finance a car you shouldn't be buying it. Especially over 66 months, cripes you're going to lose money on this big time, even if you got a great deal.

Let me guess, you bought the car based on what payment they offered you?

You may want to look into buyer's remorse for your state. Check on Google, but you only have a few days to do it if at all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dieseldycke said:


> i need help from you guys, unlike many of you here im not an expert and never shopped around first before going to the dealer... i was priced $19,700.00, total vehicle price = additional dealer mark-up... when i got home with my new car, i knew i was killed at the dealer's and when i checked the pricings online... oh my God!!! i was so ripped off... what can i still possibly do after signing the contract and all that??? pls help me, im gonna get committed for 66 months with this pricing... reply your inputs pls... or even better, have it emailed to me at [email protected]
> pls... pls... pls..



how could you let yourself get suckered into paying MORE than sticker price on a brand new car?

You screwed yourself by not using your brain man. This isn't a skill, it's common sense. Shop around, know what you're buying, etc.

 You're paying 19k for a 12k car. for that money you could have an SRT4.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is how people learn. By making the mistake.

ALWAYS RESEARCH A CAR BEFORE BUYING. A car is a car. Don't buy on emotion or impulse, but on common sense and fiscal responsibility.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mark said:


> fiscal responsibility.


Unless you have thousands to throw away, a large purchase like a car should be deeply investigated into and well planned. Simple sites like Edmunds and the KBB will give you info on pricing, dealer invoice and what you can expect to buy a car with the options. If you really paid almost 20 grand for your car, I feel bad for you man. Guys are getting Spec Vs fully loaded for 15, SRTs are going for about 20 and you could practically have gotten a Rex. I cannot see a dealer marking a price up this high so I will ask you this, are you in Canada?


----------



## dieseldycke (Mar 21, 2005)

Clarify. Is that a sales price or a final cost with financing? I'm not going to re-iterate that if you have to finance a car you shouldn't be buying it. Especially over 66 months, cripes you're going to lose money on this big time, even if you got a great deal.

Let me guess, you bought the car based on what payment they offered you?

You may want to look into buyer's remorse for your state. Check on Google, but you only have a few days to do it if at all.


its the actual vehicle price, excluding the total financing, less the mark-up that they never disclose to me what comprises the mark-up price of $2900. i know it was my fault because i let them do this, if i can just make that very long story short... oh my... can i still go out of this contract???


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm confused, didn't you read over the contract you were signing? I don't mean to come off sounding condescending, but the contract was right in front of you with everything clearly spelled out...including the final sales price. If there was disagreement between the final sales price and what you and the salesperson agreed upon, didn't you ask questions?

It's amazing how many "mistakes" show up on the contract that were made by the finance guy just before you sign it. This has happened to me at several different dealerships while buying from different companies. But I've never been taken for more than what we agreed upon. I've had one finance guy try to rush me through it. I asked him if when he bought his house he allowed the mortgage people to rush him. He didn't really know what to say so I answered for him, I told him no they didn't and I'd appreciate the same courteous or he can rip up the bill of sale.

You got to read the contract.

How long ago did this deal go down? You have to help yourself. If it was only a few days ago, you need to research Buyer's Remorse in your state to see if there are any options. We can't do that for you. But if it's been a week or so and you signed the contract, you're bound to it. Period.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

sorry to go a little off topic but threads like these are the reason I don't mind taking the dealerships for every ounce of profit I can. Salesmen always complain that they can't make any profit when dealing with people that know what they are doing. As many can see here, the dealer took absolute FULL advantage of this customer that didn't seem to know any better.


sorry dude


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

The salesmen may complain but nobody can force the dealership to accept a customer's offer, so it's a bogus argument that they make.

We don't know the circumstances behind what happened here. 

Most salespeople are overly chatty and friendly and try to get you pumped about buying the car. They know that doing so means you're more likely to make rash decisions, which cost you money. Perhaps this happened here?


----------



## sdkid (Mar 16, 2005)

No way could that have been a genuine post! $19K+??? No.


:banhump:


sd


----------



## maple_leaf (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm in Ottawa (Canada) and that's about what it cost me for my 1.8s.....but that's a normal price here. You shouldn't have paid more than 15K on that :thumbdwn:


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

sdkid said:


> No way could that have been a genuine post! $19K+??? No.
> 
> 
> :banhump:
> ...


Could be actually.

My friend's sister purchased a brand new Cavalier a few years ago for $1000 over MSRP due to the dealer's bullshit markup. At the time, that model cavalier was selling around $4-5,000 under sticker due to rebates and discounts. Yep, she took it IDP on that deal.

Dealers will take advantage of whomever they can, as those high profit deals are getting more rare in recent days. Most customers are better informed now.


----------



## Hmmm... (Mar 15, 2005)

WRXrob said:


> did you get one?


sorry for the delay in posting but its taken the dealership a while to get it here. the car just arrived in town tonight about an hour after the dealership closed according to the salesman. ill be picking it up as soon as i get off work tomorrow. its taken so long because i told them exactly what i wanted including color and options and i wasnt willing to take anything other than that. however the price we worked out when i first agreed to put a 500$ deposit down for them to bring the car here was 13.3 after the 2500 rebate.

thanks for the input from everyone btw.


----------

